# S3 Magnetic Ride Questions



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Guys with the Performance Pack... how do you like the Magnetic ride? 
How is it different? Is it adjustable in any way?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

you have comfort and dynamic options,
dynamic opens the exhaust flaps, dials down the electronic assistance in steering, dials up the engine "noise" in the cabin a bit, and it firms up the dampers.

most people notice the suspension difference, a handful can't notice the difference.

GET THIS OPTION.
you can not retrofit this.

if you don't get mag ride, you still get this drive mode selection option!
you just don't get the suspension bits.
it'll only effect sound, steering, maybe something else, I haven't had my coffee yet.


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

RyanA3 said:


> it'll only effect sound, steering, maybe something else, I haven't had my coffee yet.


Throttle response and idle RPM. Presumably the shift mappings too, but I only drive in manual.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

So you can adjust suspension firmness with Mag ride. 
Interesting. 

I assume you cannot adjust ride height at all.


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

vwlippy said:


> So you can adjust suspension firmness with Mag ride.


Correct. That is its point. Some commentators have said the stiffest (dynamic mode) suspension setting is about the same as the standard S3's suspension firmness, so Magride is all about the adjustability. This is why Audi forces you to get Magride when you get the 19" wheels, to allow you to soften the suspension given the rougher feel of the low-profile 19" tires.



vwlippy said:


> I assume you cannot adjust ride height at all.


Correct.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Magride is totally worth it in my opinion. However, it really comes down to what you're going for with the car as well. If you're going to put air ride on the car, or are going for a slammed look where you're replacing the dampers, then I wouldn't bother. But if not, it's a minor cost relative to the cost of the car. You still have drive select without the magride, with 4 driving modes(comfort, auto, dynamic, and individual), the suspension just doesn't adjust along with those modes. You can definitely feel a difference between modes with the magride, the easiest way to tell is by going over speed bumps. In comfort the car's rear bounces a little when you go over a speed bump. In dynamic it is firm enough where it does not. 

You can lower the car and decrease wheel gap with magride, but you can only replace the springs to keep functionality. So, height doesn't change with magride, just firmness. It's not air


----------



## GordV (Sep 28, 2014)

I have magride as well and would get it again. I haven't driven a stock S3 to compare, but the magride dynamic mode is quite stiff, more than I'd want for my daily commute. But it sure is nice to have the stiff ride on curvy roads, and I'm definitely looking forward to it on upcoming track days this summer.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

roblove said:


> Some commentators have said the stiffest (dynamic mode) suspension setting is about the same as the standard S3's suspension firmness


I disagree - Magride in dynamic is stiffer than the non-magride suspension. It is worth pointing out that it's a different 'type of stiffness' than putting stiffer springs on a car with stock shocks.. since the springs stay the same, but the damping is increased, it feels different. I'd say there's less initial hit, but more of a dull, forceful thud. It's worth driving cars with both setups if you can - I paid attention to the dealership inventory websites near me and went in when they first got an S3 (non-magride), and again once they had a magride car.

Personally, this is one of the must-have options for this car.


----------



## drober30 (Jan 5, 2015)

I feel the difference between Comfort and Dynamic in the suspension. I drive on Michigan roads...enough said!


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

I drove a non-mag ride the other day, but the dealer doesn't have a model with it right now.
I'll have to check some other dealers nearby.


----------



## BGR (Jul 23, 2014)

I seem to be the only one with this opinion, but I will voice it again here.

I hated Magride. It made the car feel loose and floaty, even after reducing the tire pressures. It almost had an artificial feel.

I am 100% glad I went with the standard suspension, other than the fact that I now have a 130mph speed limit that no one seems to be able to tell me how to increase for track days. The dealer said "no big deal" about increasing it when I asked before buying the car, now can't give me a clear answer.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

BGR said:


> I am 100% glad I went with the standard suspension, other than the fact that I now have a 130mph speed limit that no one seems to be able to tell me how to increase for track days. The dealer said "no big deal" about increasing it when I asked before buying the car, now can't give me a clear answer.


I've dealt with that BS before.. salesman/dealer/sales manager says 'yes sure!', and then it can't be done.. but they didn't put that in the purchase contract, so what can you do about it?

Realistically, I'd bet that it is changeable in VCDS. The question is: do the dealers have a documented procedure for that when they switch a car to snow tires, or do they leave it alone?


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I find the magride sufficiently firm in dynamic mode during normal driving. It feels really boaty in Comfort. I wish the stiffness parameters could be tweaked thru vagcom.


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

Reason I chose an S3 over a Golf R
Lots better damping in my opinion


----------



## 91BaseGuy (Mar 15, 2015)

*Does AUTO setting change?*

So I have an S3 with magnetic ride. Regarding suspension settings, to me, "Auto" just feels like medium. But the name implies it would be a dynamic setting, that could do all the "sense suspension movements in fractions of a second and make minute adjustments" on the fly.

Does anyone know if it really does this? I happen to like the Auto setting for suspension, but it feels consistently medium to me: not floaty like Comfort, and not harsh on small stuff like Dynamic.

Can anyone elaborate on how Auto works?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

91BaseGuy said:


> So I have an S3 with magnetic ride. Regarding suspension settings, to me, "Auto" just feels like medium. But the name implies it would be a dynamic setting, that could do all the "sense suspension movements in fractions of a second and make minute adjustments" on the fly.
> 
> Does anyone know if it really does this? I happen to like the Auto setting for suspension, but it feels consistently medium to me: not floaty like Comfort, and not harsh on small stuff like Dynamic.
> 
> Can anyone elaborate on how Auto works?


I can't comment on any setting specifically.. but the system, regardless of the setting, is supposed to be changing the viscosity of the fluid multiple times a second in response to various sensors. The system is licensed from the same company that builds the GM systems, so you might find some more information on its general operation if you read up on those... just remember that specifics change between applications.


----------



## michael-s3 (Mar 20, 2015)

Chimera said:


> I find the magride sufficiently firm in dynamic mode during normal driving. It feels really boaty in Comfort. I wish the stiffness parameters could be tweaked thru vagcom.


Seems like it could be tunable, I wonder, do any tuners provide that as an option?

I'm glad to hear that "auto" feels like more like a continuous setting between comfy and sport then toggling between the two. I don't have my car yet so haven't been able to play with it yet.


----------

